

Old Techies Never Die - mellery451
http://www.baycitizen.org/technology/story/old-techies-never-die/#comments

======
kls
I really think that articles like this do a disservice to the industry, the
age of the applicant is tangential to the problem, from the article:

 _While Web-based companies like Facebook and Google are scouring the world
for new talent to hire, older technology workers often find that their skills
are no longer valued._

Which is the heart of the issue, it's like saying that there is construction
worker discrimination on the industry because we don't hire construction
workers. Of all people technical workers should know that they have to keep
their skills relevant. Pasturing as I call it, is a risky proposition some
people take it as a course because they do not want to, or cannot keep up with
the constant adaptation.

That being said you show the industry a 60 year old guy with Ruby or IOS
experience and they will show him a job. Not hiring someone because they don't
have skills is not discrimination and if you are going to hire someone without
skills it makes logical sense that you would hire the guy fresh out of college
to train.

